# Urgent request for NYers



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2007)

My daughter was given a ticket to NY from 30th April to 6th May quite some time ago and arranged acommodation with a Brit living out there. The acommodation has fallen through because of circumstances beyond everyone's control...any sofas out there? She's not well-off and will have to cancel the trip unless she can find somewhere....
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2007)

Try D and Septic Tank - they may know someone.

There are some cheap hostels around although they're very basic.
The good thing about NY though is that there's so much to do, you usually only end up coming home just to grab a few hours kip.


----------



## LDR (Mar 21, 2007)

Inflatable Jesus is worth trying too.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Another alternative that I did very sucessfully recently was to sublet someone's appartment through the Craigslist.
I don't know how much is a lot to her, but I paid $450 for 7 days for someone's entire 1 bed apt in Brooklyn, which for NYC is next to nothing.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/sub/index100.html


----------



## septic tank (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, working on it.


----------



## gorski (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanx for this! My GF might go there on business and I might tag along, so this makes it that much easier financially...


----------

